# Obscure non-classical genres



## Philip

Post your favourite tracks from artists of more obscure, lesser-known genres; ambient, electronic, experimental, indie, metal, post-rock, prog-rock, trance, you name it...

Youtube links or embedded please. Eg.

A silver mt. zion: Stumble then rise on some awkward morning





Go.


----------



## violadude

Well I just posted this artist on another thread that I made, but here!


----------



## Oskaar

This is dark cabaret. The Tiger Lillies is worth checking out if you want to know more about hores, pimps, drugs and gonorea! They are eminent!






It appears as a link, not with the whole picture, but does exactly the same. Dont know how to do it, an dont see the point.


----------



## Oskaar

well, I try....


----------



## violadude

oskaar said:


> well, I try....


Wow! I cant believe someone mentioned the Tiger lilies on here! They are so disturbing in a fascinating way. I was thinking about bringing them up on the forum here myself, but I wasn't sure how they would be received lol or how I would be perceived for listening to this stuff hahaha


----------



## Oskaar

Ange is one of my favourite french prog-rock bands. Very classical music influented. Not at least from medieval music. Here is very bad sound, but you may have an idea.


----------



## Philip

oskaar said:


> It appears as a link, not with the whole picture, but does exactly the same. Dont know how to do it, an dont see the point.


links are good too, for those with slow computers/internet


----------



## Oskaar

Max Raabe and the palast orchestra is a german act, playing music in the vein of the thirthees ball room. They have brilliant covers of pop classics, made in a brilliant, and very ironic an humorous way!


----------



## Oskaar

Philip said:


> links are good too, for those with slow computers/internet


Well I found out how to do it... and when my computer is fresh(constantly on sinc 2003) I will post with picture. But those irritate me when my computer is in bad mood. But I guess that everyone have much newer computers than me, so I go for "The big!


----------



## Oskaar

Even if I am digging into classical music now, perhaps progressive rock is closer to my heart. And Genesis is closest. Prefer Peter Gabrial aera, but in opposite to a lot of people I find a lot of joy in the Phil Collins eara to. But back to gabriel. Foxtrot is my favorite record, and this work, Supper`s ready is my absolute favorite work of music!

I dont know if it is the best clip out there, some other recordings may be more theathrical with different costumes. But I am to tired to check. But it is eminent history!

Never heard it? Fasten your seatbelts, and give it a try. 26 minutes. WARNING you can get addicted. Maybe not after one listening, but if you give it some tries.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Try neofolk/apocalyptic folk. It's really just one scene with a few artists, but it's decent stuff.











Even after metal, noise, indie rock, and a bunch of other explosions in the underground, first wave industrial/experimental post-punk in general (Throbbing Gristle, Coil, Psychic TV, etc.) remains undervalued and fairly unknown to your average "noncommercial" folks.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Great thread idea. I'll use this to post my new discoveries. Is it ok to post contemporary "classical" as well since it's so intertwined with other genres at that place and so difficult to differentiate?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Anyway, here's an incredible mini-concert by a latin jazz harpist:


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Anyway, here's an incredible mini-concert by a latin jazz harpist:


this guy is shredding like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Art Rock

Obscure? Here we go:





Faye Wong is the uncrowned queen of mandarin pop/rock, selling millions upon millions of her albums all over East Asia. Ma zui (Anaesthesia) is one of her best songs. The mandarin title is a play on words that cannot be translated: apart from the medical meaning, ma zui also stands for the type of high you get from love, drugs or alcohol. The song itself has a great melody, good instrumentation and stunning vocals. Some of her greatest successes have been mandarin covers from artists such as Tori Amos, Cranberries and Cocteau Twins, but this one is an original Chinese production.


----------



## Art Rock

Less exotic, my favourite band of the last few decades:





The Porcupine Tree album In Absentia is really an embarrassment of riches, and I keep finding new nuggets every time I play it. By early 2007, this was the fifth track of the album that makes my list of greatest songs - and then it still took half a year to get moved to 10/10 status. A deceivingly simple, highly melodic track, Heartattack in a layby evokes a profound sadness that suits its lyrics of a man who is planning to make up with his wife, but is suffering a heart attack on the side of the road. The multi-layered vocals and beautiful acoustic guitar play suit the atmosphere particularly well.


----------



## violadude

Art Rock said:


> Less exotic, my favourite band of the last few decades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Porcupine Tree album In Absentia is really an embarrassment of riches, and I keep finding new nuggets every time I play it. By early 2007, this was the fifth track of the album that makes my list of greatest songs - and then it still took half a year to get moved to 10/10 status. A deceivingly simple, highly melodic track, Heartattack in a layby evokes a profound sadness that suits its lyrics of a man who is planning to make up with his wife, but is suffering a heart attack on the side of the road. The multi-layered vocals and beautiful acoustic guitar play suit the atmosphere particularly well.


That was beautiful, Art. I'm glad you posted this!


----------



## violadude

Here is a (I think) pretty obscure Japanese "math rock" band called the Ruins


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Anyway, here's an incredible mini-concert by a latin jazz harpist:


man, i'm realizing just now how many of these tiny desk "concerts" there are at nprmusic, i was already familiar with the David Russell and Jason Vieaux editions on guitar, but i've got some major listening to do...


----------



## skalpel




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

violadude said:


> Here is a (I think) pretty obscure Japanese "math rock" band called the Ruins


Haha Ruins! I didn't expect anyone to know about these guys. Great post.



skalpel said:


>


Oh man, I'm going to enjoy this thread.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Something that makes Merzbow seem mainstream:


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Philip

Motherless ******* - the books


----------



## Philip

Jonny greenwood


----------



## skalpel

Pioneer of electronic and ambient music, Delia Derbyshire had this broadcast on the radio in 1964, probably confusing and creeping out thousands of listeners! Lightyears ahead of her time; she created something here that is disturbing, surreal and fresh even when compared to modern ambient-drone artists today.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## skalpel

Iforgotmypassword said:


>


This is great, I have this echoing around my flat right now even though it's 2 in the morning!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

skalpel said:


> This is great, I have this echoing around my flat right now even though it's 2 in the morning!


Awesome, I'm watching a documentary on Delia Derbyshire right now. Her stuff is pretty great.


----------



## Philip

these are not really obscure... borderline mainstream now, but i can't stop listening to these remixes!

i posted them in another thread, but i can't find it. anyway, listen to them loud:

bloom - jamie xx rework part 3 





little by little - caribou rmx


----------



## FutureDays

Any King Crimson fans on here? This band is how I got into Bartók and other classical music


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Sunn O))) -[/video]


that's the kind of music produced when sitting alone in the dark with an amp and effects


----------



## Philip

loma prieta


----------



## Cnote11

A Silver Mt Zion are great. I saw Godspeed on their come back. Was a great show! I listen to a lot of Post-Rock and I got to a lot of Post-Rock shows. It really is a great experience. I love seeing bands like Ruins mentioned. The drummer actually has a noise project with Keiji Haino and sometimes one of the guitarists from Acid Mothers Temple. I love Japanese math rock like Toe, Te, Sgt., Lite, Mouse on the keys, etc. Japan really has a great experimental/avant-garde scene with plenty of EAI and Free Improv aritsts. Anybody a fan of the genre Onkyo?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> loma prieta


Hahahaha never expected to see grindcore on this website. Very nice. I'm kinda partial to this group recently:





Also recently came across this and thought it was pretty damn cool.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Hahahaha never expected to see grindcore on this website. Very nice. I'm kinda partial to this group recently:
> 
> Also recently came across this and thought it was pretty damn cool.


first one: YES. second: i've always hated guitar orchestras, but that was different at least... cool

here's something more laid back:

hauschka


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> A Silver Mt Zion are great. I saw Godspeed on their come back. Was a great show! I listen to a lot of Post-Rock and I got to a lot of Post-Rock shows. It really is a great experience. I love seeing bands like Ruins mentioned. The drummer actually has a noise project with Keiji Haino and sometimes one of the guitarists from Acid Mothers Temple. I love Japanese math rock like Toe, Te, Sgt., Lite, Mouse on the keys, etc. Japan really has a great experimental/avant-garde scene with plenty of EAI and Free Improv aritsts. Anybody a fan of the genre Onkyo?


yes post-rock is one of my favourite genres. ever since i saw the heima dvd by sigur ros i've always wanted to see them live, or any post-rock group.

i'll check these bands out for sure.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> first one: YES. second: i've always hated guitar orchestras, but that was different at least... cool
> 
> here's something more laid back:
> 
> hauschka


Man, I am sitting here right now whilst experiencing a state of enhanced listening,
and listening to more of this album and it is blowing my mind.


----------



## bigshot

Where are the obscure non-classical musical genres? I came here to this thread expecting Tibetan throat singing and Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar, and instead I find progressive rock.


----------



## Philip

bigshot said:


> Where are the obscure non-classical musical genres? I came here to this thread expecting Tibetan throat singing and Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar, and instead I find progressive rock.


the experts in that field seem to be shy.


----------



## Philip

nico muhly


----------



## bigshot

Philip said:


> the experts in that field seem to be shy.


Maybe no one listens to obscure non-classical types of music. They just listen to rock like everyone else.


----------



## starthrower

bigshot said:


> Maybe no one listens to obscure non-classical types of music. They just listen to rock like everyone else.


Definitely wrong! No maybe about it.


----------



## Philip

bigshot said:


> Maybe no one listens to obscure non-classical types of music. They just listen to rock like everyone else.


so what you're saying is the number of non-rock, non-classical listeners is negligible in relation to the number of rock listeners... is this supposed to be a novel or provocative idea?

you also seem to consider rock and non-rock listeners as mutually exclusive. please tell me why listening to rock would refrain me from listening to anything else, and vice versa.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## regressivetransphobe

Powerviolence!




Stupid name for a genre? Maybe, but it's A Real Thing(tm). Sort of grindcore's weirder sister with wonkier time signatures and more crust punk influence.


----------



## Cnote11

Bloody hell, seeing Hauschka and Nico Muhly mentioned makes me smile. Phillip, I don't know if you're a fan of Olafur Arnalds or not but he's currently working with Nico for the orchestration on his new album and I, for one, am very excited for the end product. Heima is a breathtaking documentary. I need to see their newest one and I hope one day I will see them live.

To the person who said he was expecting slack-key guitar, etc., etc., at the end of the day I'm not sure exactly how obscure those genres actually are. I would imagine they play a larger part in polynesian culture than say the genre "Lowercase" plays in any culture. Either way, I'm not sure what obscurity means, because it means different things to different people. It is highly vague and we can all give our own precising definitions for it until we're blue in the face. I guess for the purpose of this thread we can make it "Non-Mainstream Genres". I guess I'll drop this here and hopefully you will enjoy it. It is a song by a great guitarist who plays the Portuguese guitar.






*regressivetransphobe*, that is some lo-fi music right there. I like a lot of Grindcore but I never really explored powerviolence too much for some reason. Definitely being put on my list.

*Iforgetmypassword*, that is a lovely track. The Kora is a beautiful instrument and Mali has such a rich musical scene. So much great music coming from that area and all their fantastic instruments that just really strike joyous chord in me. My love for the cello just tops that off. I have an album of Sissoko's playing with Toumani Diabaté. Fantastique!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> *Iforgetmypassword*, that is a lovely track. The Kora is a beautiful instrument and Mali has such a rich musical scene. So much great music coming from that area and all their fantastic instruments that just really strike joyous chord in me. My love for the cello just tops that off. I have an album of Sissoko's playing with Toumani Diabaté. Fantastique!


Thanks bud. Yeah I love the album, and I too have the album "New Ancient Strings" with Toumani Diabaté. Great great album.

Also, I'm listening to the Carlos Paredes video right now, it's great.

Just got this album a month or so ago on vinyl along with Sunn o)))'s 00Void album.


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, "New Ancient Strings"! Great players those two are. I hadn't the faintest idea of the Nurse With Wound remix album. I'll have to check that out. My favorite Sunn O))) material remains "Black One" and the album "Altars" that was a collaboration with one of my favorite bands, Boris. (Although I assume most people into Sunn O))) have heard this album)


----------



## Cnote11

I love this group dearly. They were among my favorite discoveries of 2011 and their album was stellar - much better than the music in this video in my opinion. I really enjoyed the concept and I enjoy musical acts who take traditionally non-musical items and add them in.





Also, this is one of my favorite bands called Toe. They are from Japan and play a style of Post-Rock/Math Rock. Their songs don't typically have vocals but this one does and is probably my favorite song by them. If I had to make a list of my favorite drummers then their drummer would be near the top, competing with Elvin Jones.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Double post


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just discovered this piece, great great long droney, medatative piece for a piano here are all five hours up here.
Each video is about an hour long.


----------



## Cnote11

Ah, the well-tuned piano! I didn't know La Monte Young was considered non-classical. I've always lumped him in myself. Either way, it is a great piece, but not one for most people. It can be quite daunting to sit down and listen to the entire thing in one sitting, which I did do the first time I heard it, but never have since. I feel like it is time to break out my copy once again.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Ah, the well-tuned piano! I didn't know La Monte Young was considered non-classical. I've always lumped him in myself. Either way, it is a great piece, but not one for most people. It can be quite daunting to sit down and listen to the entire thing in one sitting, which I did do the first time I heard it, but never have since. I feel like it is time to break out my copy once again.


Yeah, well I sort of consider it just "music" to be honest, I don't really like classifying stuff unless it's blatantly representing a specific genre. I consider it just to be droney, experimental music, but it could fit nicely into "classical" as well I guess.
Is there any way that I might acquire a copy of that? I can't seem to find it for under $600 online and I'd love to have it.


----------



## Lukecash12

Persian rooted music, Iranian maestros:






Ustad Hassan mostly fooling around there.






I think that Moslem music should be as prominent as ICM.






And tabla music is some of my favorite music.


----------



## starthrower

This is the type of music my Vietnamese girlfriend likes to listen to. I happen to be a big fan of the guitarist, Nguyen Le who has released quite a few CDs of really great world jazz/fusion music.


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Yeah, well I sort of consider it just "music" to be honest, I don't really like classifying stuff unless it's blatantly representing a specific genre. I consider it just to be droney, experimental music, but it could fit nicely into "classical" as well I guess.
> Is there any way that I might acquire a copy of that? I can't seem to find it for under $600 online and I'd love to have it.


Well, the 1988 Gramavision release is extremely expensive, as you have noted. On Amazon they have it up for 1,300 dollars. The only other release of it was a 2000 Performance DVD that was released on Young's own label. http://www.justdreams.com/ The retailers for his label that you can order through are listed here. http://www.justdreams.com/retailer_list.htm

I'm not certain they carry it anymore however. Those are the only two, otherwise you'd have to go through other means, if you know what I mean. Some people are ethically opposed to such things, but if you are not I'd be glad to help you obtain a copy.


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> I'm not certain they carry it anymore however. Those are the only two, otherwise you'd have to go through other means, if you know what I mean. Some people are ethically opposed to such things, but if you are not I'd be glad to help you obtain a copy.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Well, the 1988 Gramavision release is extremely expensive, as you have noted. On Amazon they have it up for 1,300 dollars. The only other release of it was a 2000 Performance DVD that was released on Young's own label. http://www.justdreams.com/ The retailers for his label that you can order through are listed here. http://www.justdreams.com/retailer_list.htm
> 
> I'm not certain they carry it anymore however. Those are the only two, otherwise you'd have to go through other means, if you know what I mean. Some people are ethically opposed to such things, but if you are not I'd be glad to help you obtain a copy.


Well sir, the way I see it in this particular instance, desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Cnote11

*Lukecash12*, I love it! I'm always looking to expand my Persian collection so if you know of anything else feel free to recommend me things. The tone of Middle Eastern music, as well as Asian instruments in general, really resonates deeply with me. I also love the Indian Classical. I really love the underlying drone in Indian music, which is a reason I happen to quite like Bagpipe music as well. I feel the drone is something western music lost. Not to mention the amazing sound those tablas produce. Too bad its been appropriated into a bunch of New Age wankery.

*starthrower*, I think the music is lovely. I enjoy East Asian vocal music, as it tends to be completely different from anything you'd hear around here. I'm glad that song doesn't trail off into complete New Age wankery. I absolutely love hearing the koto in the second video. I'm a fiend for koto soloists. It is by far one of the most beautiful instruments and the things they can do with them amazes me. It even has a natural drone sometimes! The Vietnamese, if I'm not mistaken, actually custom make their own electric guitars in order to give them a sound close to their traditional music.

If anybody is wondering, I don't take too kindly to New Age-y things.


----------



## Lukecash12

> Lukecash12, I love it! I'm always looking to expand my Persian collection so if you know of anything else feel free to recommend me things. The tone of Middle Eastern music, as well as Asian instruments in general, really resonates deeply with me. I also love the Indian Classical. I really love the underlying drone in Indian music, which is a reason I happen to quite like Bagpipe music as well. I feel the drone is something western music lost. Not to mention the amazing sound those tablas produce. Too bad its been appropriated into a bunch of New Age wankery.


I hear ya, and I do happen to know the whereabouts of some music from the old greats. Ustad Sarahang is a great singer of Afghani Ragas and film music, and Ustad Karim Khan has a cultic following of listeners to this day:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukecash12/search?query=Ustad&view=pl


----------



## Metalkitsune

Anyone listen to Cheb Mami?

Most of his music is nice.


----------



## starthrower

Rabih Abou Khalil, Lebanese Oud player. He has many fine albums on the Enja label.


----------



## violadude

starthrower said:


> This is the type of music my Vietnamese girlfriend likes to listen to. I happen to be a big fan of the guitarist, Nguyen Le who has released quite a few CDs of really great world jazz/fusion music.


Love Ngyen Le! He visited my school last year. Very cool guy.


----------



## violadude

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, Japanese Funk!!!


----------



## Cnote11

I have a couple of Rabih albums (Roots & Sprouts, Arabian Waltz). Interesting fusion and the Oud is a great instrument. I also have an Osamu album (Benzaiten) which is pretty decent. The song posted comes from that album, so if anybody was really into that I suggest picking it up. What is that last song? Interesting hearing Shamisens laying down funk grooves.

I'm going to keep in the spirit of those posts.

Hamza El-Din and his Oud





Dueling Shamisens


----------



## addieruss

hjchjc.........................


----------



## regressivetransphobe

addieruss said:


> hjchjc.........................


would read again, A+


----------



## smoledman

French Accordion music from the 1930s


----------



## Zauberberg

Wolfgang Voigt's GAS project isn't obscure at all if your into electronic music, but I love his albums. He takes classical music samples, twists them until they're unrecognizable and then proceeds to mix it with an opressive 4/4 techno beat.






And his last album is a joy of ambient:





Shame he froze the project 12 years ago.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Great obscure 90s rock stuff


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Zauberberg said:


> Wolfgang Voigt's GAS project isn't obscure at all if your into electronic music, but I love his albums. He takes classical music samples, twists them until they're unrecognizable and then proceeds to mix it with an opressive 4/4 techno beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his last album is a joy of ambient:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame he froze the project 12 years ago.


Great first post. I haven't heard of this guy, but it's pretty great stuff.


----------



## Philip

Zauberberg said:


> Wolfgang Voigt's GAS project isn't obscure at all if your into electronic music, but I love his albums. He takes classical music samples, twists them until they're unrecognizable and then proceeds to mix it with an opressive 4/4 techno beat.
> <Gas - Zauberberg 2>


this is freaking awesome...


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Genre: noise rock, artist: Scratch Acid





Nobody else sounded like this in the 80s. Nobody sounds like this, still.

(Addendum: obscure in the context of a classical music forum.)


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, Gas is great. I'm surprised he isn't more well known. Definitely go out and get "Pop". He's one of the most popular Ambient Techno artists along with the likes of Biosphere, Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Orbital, Autechre, etc.

I liked the suggestion of French accordion music. I happen to love the instrument.


----------



## Miaou

*World's end girlfriend* - classical + post-rock + electronica




http://www.myspace.com/worldsendgirlfriendworldsendgirlfriend/music/songs/singing-under-the-rainbow-47242281
This is so far my favourite non-classical piece of music.


----------



## Cnote11

Have you heard the World's End Girlfriend and Mono collaboration album?


----------



## PetrB

"A silver mt. zion: Stumble then rise on some awkward morning"

Evidently you have never heard of Arvo Pärt or any of his music


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just found these guys today through a friend's post on facebook.


----------



## Philip

PetrB said:


> "A silver mt. zion: Stumble then rise on some awkward morning"
> 
> Evidently you have never heard of Arvo Pärt or any of his music


Arvo Pärt opened for A silver mt. zion on their last tour.

----

The Caretaker's Patience (After Sebald) 





Olafur Arnalds - 3055 





Kreng - Wrak


----------



## Miaou

Cnote11 said:


> Have you heard the World's End Girlfriend and Mono collaboration album?


No, I haven't. I only got Ending Story, Farewell Kingdom, Hurtbreak Wonderland and the soundtracks of Air Doll. It's a good suggestion though, hope that it is available on Youtube.


----------



## Zauberberg

One of my favourite pieces of all time, Oval's _Do While_, glitch music from the nineties:






The full version (24 minutes) is a bliss.


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Just found these guys today through a friend's post on facebook.


The guitarist from this band is the founder of the Black Metal band Krallice if you haven't heard of them. Also, he has a project with Zach Hill from Hella (project name is just their names.) That guy does a lot more than that as well. He's part of The Flying Luttenbachers and has like seven other projects and a bunch of names for solo releases. You might want to check out Crom-Tech and Octis/Ocrilim. I've heard they are similar to this but I never actually got around to hearing them.


----------



## Cnote11

Miaou said:


> No, I haven't. I only got Ending Story, Farewell Kingdom, Hurtbreak Wonderland and the soundtracks of Air Doll. It's a good suggestion though, hope that it is available on Youtube.


Hurtbreak Wonderland's cover is my desktop picture. Curious, does your name have anything to do with the band miaou or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Miaou

Cnote11 said:


> Hurtbreak Wonderland's cover is my desktop picture. Curious, does your name have anything to do with the band miaou or is it just a coincidence?


A coincidence. It meant to be named after a piece from the Dolly Suite.


----------



## Cnote11

I've been recommended Gabriel before but never listened. My inquiry has brought about a new found curiosity. Thanks for that.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> The guitarist from this band is the founder of the Black Metal band Krallice if you haven't heard of them. Also, he has a project with Zach Hill from Hella (project name is just their names.) That guy does a lot more than that as well. He's part of The Flying Luttenbachers and has like seven other projects and a bunch of names for solo releases. You might want to check out Crom-Tech and Octis/Ocrilim. I've heard they are similar to this but I never actually got around to hearing them.


Aha. So that's why they sound so similar to the flying luttenbachers. I'll definitely check out his other projects. Thanks.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just got this LP in the mail today. Excellent stuff thus far. I'm just listening to the first side now.


----------



## Philip

Anybody liked this album?

The Field- Looping State of Mind


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ I'm new to electronic music like this, what category would this fall under?


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ^ I'm new to electronic music like this, what category would this fall under?


Electronic, minimal, ambient...


----------



## Cnote11

I nearly posted The Field when Gas was posted, as I figured people might enjoy it if they enjoy Gas. It definitely fits somewhere under Minimalism and Ambient. You could put it under Ambient/Minimal Techno or Microhouse. The album was pretty good, but not sure if it is better than his past stuff.


----------



## PetrB

I figure if it is in CD and on youtube, its hardly 'obscure' - especially in the wide oceans of the pop genres, but 

I like the results of the recent collaboration between Nils Frahm & 'Cellist Anne Müller, from the album 'Seven Fingers."
Seven Fingers




Journey For A Traveler




Let me kay Be C




Duktus





Just having seen a post - favorite classical, last 60 years , 'No Vocal'
I wonder how much would be left to choose from the 'obscure' and alternate pop genres if one proscribed "No Vocal." 

In the 'crossover' area, I suppose, 
Julia Kent ~ Overlook





This has precedence of sort, via earlier cross-genre work like that of The Penguin Cafe Orchestra, etc.

Add: 
Lawrence English ~ Figures Lone Static





Peter Broderick ~ The Dream





Peter Broderick and Machinefabriek ~ Kites





Markus Reuter ~ Todmorden 513 - Movement I (Maybe 'classical' ?)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

PetrB said:


> I figure if it is in CD and on youtube, its hardly 'obscure' - especially in the wide oceans of the pop genres, but


Well, "obscure" is a pretty relative term, but I think that there's a great deal of obscure music on youtube... it just doesn't have a particularly high view count.


----------



## PetrB

Electro / Electro-acoustic / Electro-acoustic Ambient / etc.

I've found pop music, with its generally lesser shelf-life and quicker turnover, erupts new genre labels and sub genre-labels at a rate so rapid, that within ten years you've probably ten times the lexicon of genre and sub-genre names than all of classical music -- could probably fill a book the size of the Harvard Dictionary of Music in just one decade's worth of neologisms....

FYI, 'neoclassical' and 'minimalist /ism' have been picked up and assigned to pop genres - nothing to do with the dictionary definition as formerly applied to music for decades, or in the case of neoclassical, near a century. Pop music does this, sometimes picking up some scrap left on the highway of classical and mainstream music without knowing its original context, and making new use of it. Kinda irritating but as to picking up something out of its context and seeing it as something else, kinda cool.


----------



## Philip

PetrB said:


> I figure if it is in CD and on youtube, its hardly 'obscure' -


The thread is young...


----------



## PetrB

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well, "obscure" is a pretty relative term, but I think that there's a great deal of obscure music on youtube... it just doesn't have a particularly high view count.


Ergo, the 'but + smiley. Some great classical and contemporary classical links on youtube have less than 10 hits! In YouTubian ratio, yeah, that's Obscure. Elsewhere, the same pieces in the link are sometimes very well-known.

Just an indirect hint at what has now become a standard and aggressive P.R. Strategy - that 'underground' performance piece? Organization, planning months ahead, loft space hired, flyers, etc. - all promoted as if it is a very obscure and spontaneous event.... Caveat emptor.


----------



## Uprising




----------



## Argus

Philip said:


> The Caretaker's Patience (After Sebald)


Ha, I posted this exact same album in the 12 tone thread. I'd been listening to his new album, An Empty Bliss Beyond This World, which is similar to that one only replace the classical and insert the jazz, keep the hauntingness.

Lots of good music posted over the last few pages. I'll add these:






Is Ethiopian jazz considered obscure?


----------



## PetrB

starthrower said:


> Definitely wrong! No maybe about it.


Are Robert Fripp, Brian Eno, Sigur Ros really 'obscure' ??? Is 'obscure' here really part of the pop music industry's PR marketing exclusivity to teens, a -- gasp -- form of elitist snobbery?


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, I can't say I find any of this "obscure" either. However, I'm not going to attempt to be pedantic about the thread title. Also, things on youtube can definitely be obscure. I could upload some random thing I record and it surely is obscure. I thought it was pretty clear that it was in relative relation to what is mainstream. If I ask 500 people in my school who Nils Frahm is I doubt I'd find a single one.


----------



## Philip

PetrB said:


> Are Robert Fripp, Brian Eno, Sigur Ros really 'obscure' ??? Is 'obscure' here really part of the pop music industry's PR marketing exclusivity to teens, a -- gasp -- form of elitist snobbery?


You should learn to let things go.

Meanwhile, this:

Food - Becalmed





São Paulo Underground - Jagoda's Dream 





Paavo - Passage
http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=63425146&ac=now


----------



## PetrB

Philip said:


> nico muhly


Uh, Contemporary Classical composer - Mr. Muhly is he is.


----------



## Cnote11

Ólafur Arnalds - Gleypa Okkur:


----------



## PetrB

Cnote11 said:


> Yeah, I can't say I find any of this "obscure" either. However, I'm not going to attempt to be pedantic about the thread title. Also, things on youtube can definitely be obscure. I could upload some random thing I record and it surely is obscure. I thought it was pretty clear that it was in relative relation to what is mainstream. If I ask 500 people in my school who Nils Frahm is I doubt I'd find a single one.


Thanks, I am really older generation: it has always been a little 'exclusive hip' to be a fan of something less mainstream. From the outside of being young now, it seems, this has just amplified to 'a whole new level' some decades later, not a surprise, really, but relieves me a bit of a naivite from being out of touch with younger people, if not younger music.

If you are a crazed and always hungry music lover, what the net does is allow this arch classicist who loves modern / contemporary to be able to find more more more. There are colleagues of mine who know about many of the 'alternative' musicians and music because it is never bad to know what Musicians are doing, regardless of genre.

There's a lot here and its growing - I wonder how much of it, as per my taste, is without 1.) pop vocal 2.) a hard-*** slammed 4/4 on trap-set or electronica percussion, i.e. alternative or not, 'rock' and 'hard rock.'

But a cool thread it is, and a lot to sort through.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Alright guys, if you wanna gripe and compare how "obscure" all the posts up here are then fine. I can play that game.






I'm gonna guess you've never heard this guy's stuff before.


----------



## Cnote11

Hey mate, I hope I don't come off rude in my posts to you on this forum. You tend to post very thorough responses to things and I enjoy reading them even if we disagree at times. I wouldn't really say its been amplified, although it is an aspect. It really isn't hip to like a lot of things in this thread, trust me. Being hip is only fun if you have others to be exclusive with, isn't it? I would never classify Sigur Ros as obscure, NEVER, but I've only met one person in my life around where I live that has heard of them. However, when one does go "indie", Sigur Ros is one of the first bands people come into contact with, whether they listen to them or not, merely because their are a critic darling. Other artists, such as Nils Frahm and Muhly, definitely fly under the radar, but again, only obscure in a relative manner. I've never met anybody outside of the internet who has heard of them. I think you're overestimating just how many people are interested in alternative music or music whatsoever! It's a shame. I get no enjoyment from listening to music that isn't popular, other than the music itself. I very much wish all the artists could get their dues. I don't need pseudo-reasons to feel "different" or "superior". It is a shame some people have this mindset.

Peter Broderick - A Snowflake:


----------



## PetrB

Philip said:


> You should learn to let things go.
> 
> Meanwhile, this:
> 
> Food - Becalmed


I checked the first - electronic pad ambient background, o.k. then, MAINSTREAM SOFTPOP GENRE JAZZ SAXOPHONE! What, numbers of hits or no, is so 'alternative' about that - in any era. Musically, to me, that is screamingly 'mainstream.' So I really do not get why anyone would find it so, 'other.'

This is where I'm just puzzled. Especially on a classical forum, where even the younger generation at their youngest do tend to nose around beyond the generic pop music boundaries - that a lot of alternative here is not really alternative by more than a micron.

But I'll try and contain my wonderment: It seems many find a lot of this 'far out' (I don't) and perhaps I'm better off observing this one vs. participating.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Alright guys, if you wanna gripe and compare how "obscure" all the posts up here are then fine. I can play that game.
> 
> I'm gonna guess you've never heard this guy's stuff before.


_1 views_ :lol: :lol: :lol:

PetrB, you are now officially *banned* from the thread, as you are not obscure enough for the 12 views this guy averages over 200 videos. bai bai~


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Alright guys, if you wanna gripe and compare how "obscure" all the posts up here are then fine. I can play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you've never heard this guy's stuff before.


I have a bootleg album of this guy from the only show he ever put on in his mother's basement. There were only 7 people there, and they were all into way more obscure stuff than this. It's a 50 disc set. The concert went on for days and days because there was supposed to be a physical aspect of starvation and fatigue to match the feel of the music. The people there even urinated on themselves in order to fully partake in the experience. I've also got a bootleg of him remixing Basinski's Disintegration Loops.

Try again.


----------



## Cnote11

We can always resort to posting Free Improv, lowercase, EAI, and stuff like that if it pleases you, PetrB. You do realise this thread is to post music that we happen to be enjoying from genres that aren't really in the limelight. It isn't a pissing contest to see who can post the most obscure and out there music.


----------



## Cnote11

Rafael Anton Irisarri - A Great Nothern Sigh





Hala Strana - Petals


----------



## Cnote11

I have an album I bought and it is so obscure you cannot find anything by the artist on youtube or on the internet to download period. It is a shame, as I quite enjoy the album and would like to share it in some capacity. I should rip a song and put it up on youtube, thereby stripping it completely of its obscure title.


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> I have an album I bought and it is so obscure you cannot find anything by the artist on youtube or on the internet to download period. It is a shame, as I quite enjoy the album and would like to share it in some capacity. I should rip a song and put it up on youtube, thereby stripping it completely of its obscure title.


Do it.....


----------



## Cnote11

If I weren't so lazy I'd have already done it. 
Lui Fang - Solo Pipa:





Chieko Mori - Firebird:





Wu Fei playing with Secret Chiefs 3





Moacir Santos - Coisa No. 2





Bola Sete - Tour De Force


----------



## Philip

Try putting the titles and artists in text if you can, just in case the videos get deleted. It's also good for search engines.

Thanks.


----------



## Cnote11

I've thought about that, and typically do. I'll go back and edit.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Hey mate, I hope I don't come off rude in my posts to you on this forum. You tend to post very thorough responses to things and I enjoy reading them even if we disagree at times. I wouldn't really say its been amplified, although it is an aspect. It really isn't hip to like a lot of things in this thread, trust me. Being hip is only fun if you have others to be exclusive with, isn't it? I would never classify Sigur Ros as obscure, NEVER, but I've only met one person in my life around where I live that has heard of them. However, when one does go "indie", Sigur Ros is one of the first bands people come into contact with, whether they listen to them or not, merely because their are a critic darling. Other artists, such as Nils Frahm and Muhly, definitely fly under the radar, but again, only obscure in a relative manner. I've never met anybody outside of the internet who has heard of them. I think you're overestimating just how many people are interested in alternative music or music whatsoever! It's a shame. I get no enjoyment from listening to music that isn't popular, other than the music itself. I very much wish all the artists could get their dues. I don't need pseudo-reasons to feel "different" or "superior". It is a shame some people have this mindset.


Not sure if this was directed toward me, but if it was then please don't think that I'm irritated with you, I was just making a point that it doesn't really matter if everything under this thread falls into our own respective category for what we consider to be "obscure" the point is to share music that we enjoy with others who may enjoy it and most likely haven't heard of it elsewhere, or if they have can discuss the artist with you.



Cnote11 said:


> I have a bootleg album of this guy from the only show he ever put on in his mother's basement. There were only 7 people there, and they were all into way more obscure stuff than this. It's a 50 disc set. The concert went on for days and days because there was supposed to be a physical aspect of starvation and fatigue to match the feel of the music. The people there even urinated on themselves in order to fully partake in the experience. I've also got a bootleg of him remixing Basinski's Disintegration Loops.
> 
> Try again.


 You sir deserve a medal for this post.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Not sure if this was directed toward me, but if it was then please don't think that I'm irritated with you, I was just making a point that it doesn't really matter if everything under this thread falls into our own respective category for what we consider to be "obscure" the point is to share music that we enjoy with others who may enjoy it and most likely haven't heard of it elsewhere, or if they have can discuss the artist with you.


I'm 110% sure it was directed at PetrB.

PS. PetrB you're not banned anymore, just quit whining and post some music instead


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I was gonna post something, but a friend of mine heard it and two people knowing of it is pretty mainstream.


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword, it wasn't directed at you in anyway. You posted in the midst of my posting so it went out of the order I meant for it to be in! I'm dying laughing over here about this whole last page for some reason.


----------



## Cnote11

On another note, I'm going to Vienna this summer. Should i see Schoenberg or the Beethoven and Shostakovich program.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Not all that obscure, but I've been listening to a lot of Burzum lately and felt like contributing.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Rafael Anton Irisarri - A Great Nothern Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hala Strana - Petals


I was just listening to some Hala Strana this morning actually, great to see someone else who knows that project, great stuff.

That other video is great too, listening now.


----------



## Cnote11

I was actually planning on posting up some Black Metal tonight! Beat me to it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I was actually planning on posting up some Black Metal tonight! Beat me to it.


Go for it. Thus far Burzum is the only black metal that I actually enjoy, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## PetrB

*Two more great pieces by Nico Muhly, already present in thread*

Nico Muhly is already represented in the thread (contemporary classical, technically....)

Two great pieces, this one earlier work:
Mothertongue 1 - Archive




and this one very recent:
Motion ~ based on material of William Byrd


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## PetrB

Philip said:


> I'm 110% sure it was directed at PetrB.
> 
> PS. PetrB you're not banned anymore, just quit whining and post some music instead


Phew!!! It is more a matter of a personal, weirldly naive surprise - I'm old enough to know better, of course. Surrounded by others with similar interest at arts camps in my middle school years, adult teachers and associates as a child, later an arts academy, etc. That 'crew' who were all about classical it seemed, 'naturally' had a voracious curiosity about everything else - it has just never stopped. It is easy, and a mistake, to assume all others into music have the same perspective. Mea Culpa.

I do not know it all - no one can, there is just so effing much - which is great. I have, over decades, accumulated a lot... Ergo, I'm surprised, whether it is a teen or older, to find so many on a forum thinking of some of what is in this (Very Cool) thread as obscure. I don't know a fraction what is up here, though the minute it sounds 'mainstream rock-ish' its off my preference list, no matter. Non-mainstream is more 'accurate,' anyway.

As I get more used to what is here, going on here, I'll know this virtual nation's ways better.

I do not mean to be the whiner or petty academic. Every Forum already has a full quota of those, and probably more in the wings should any of their compatriots fall

I did 'shut up' and 'put up' - Putting up is the fun part anyway. Hope its enjoyed.


----------



## Argus

The Lou Reed talk reminded me of this oddity from original Velvet drummer Angus MacLise:






Also, people who upload full albums to Youtube are legends.


----------



## Philip

Ben Frost & Daniel Bjarnason - Saccades 





Library Tapes - Above the flood


----------



## Philip

Dustin O'Halloran - Fragile N. 4





Goldmund - Shenandoah


----------



## Philip

Leyland Kirby - They Are All Dead, There Are No Skip At All 





Vladislav Delay - Henki [Vantaa]


----------



## Philip

Heard this on the radio:

Nihiti - Campfires Of Rostov On Don (Will Your Ashes Burn Forever) 





RareBit - Emergence


----------



## Argus

Philip said:


> Heard this on the radio:
> 
> RareBit - Emergence


Sounds good. What radio station?

How do you post smaller screen Youtube vids?

Luke Abbott





Chris Watson





Svang





Christina Kubisch





Laurel Halo





I really dig that last one.


----------



## Philip

Argus said:


> Sounds good. What radio station?


Local university FM radio..



Argus said:


> How do you post smaller screen Youtube vids?


I use the [YT] tag instead of


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I just pulled out this LP and figured I'd post it since I'm enjoying it... maybe you guys will too.


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Found this gem from the old Conan show.. best performance ever.


Look at how he starts picking up his clothes before the song is even over, no fcuks given.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Does anyone know any good *8-bit music*?

Edit, unrelated:










Lukas Ligeti Pattern Time 

__
https://soundcloud.com/innovadotmu%2Fsets


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Great experimental trio. I feel like a lot of these kind of trios just try too hard to make something happen, whereas these guys seem to just allow it to happen naturally.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just tossed this on on the 'ol turntable, haven't listened in a while, but it's some great stuff.


----------



## Cnote11

I certainly have a lot of catching up to do in this thread... but for now I bring you DRUDKH.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

The "compositions for electric guitar" thread reminded me of this collaboration. They used to have the whole thing up on youtube, but now all I could find is this excerpt


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Boris the greatest! Was going to go see them live but it was my mother's birthday and I had a meeting I had to go to as well... I was so disappointed. I had booked that date at the beginning of the year.

This is Alan Lamb's Night Passage. Background information is required. This is actually him recording telephone wires.
http://www.spiderbytes.com/ambientrance/lam-np.htm


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Boris the greatest! Was going to go see them live but it was my mother's birthday and I had a meeting I had to go to as well... I was so disappointed. I had booked that date at the beginning of the year.
> 
> This is Alan Lamb's Night Passage. Background information is required. This is actually him recording telephone wires.
> http://www.spiderbytes.com/ambientrance/lam-np.htm


I just saw Boris for the first time this year. It was a great show, though they played a more poppy set than I would have liked. Luckily they interspersed the show with a lot of their more experimental stuff and a bit of drone too.

That video you posted is incredible, I'm really pretty jealous of him for having the resources and inspiration to record that since it's the kind of thing that I would love to do. I just don't have the equipment or the large abandoned telephone wires lol


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, they played their newer stuff here for the most part. Still would have been great! Sad I missed it.

I have a fascination with field recordings of this nature. I also like musical architecture.






I'd love to have one of these by my house


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This is nowhere near obscure, but just thought I'd post it because I was impressed.


----------



## Cnote11

Sigh, wish I could play half as well as that.


----------



## Philip

Lars Leonhard - 564 Miles Per Hour 





Nils Frahm -- Peter 





Bugge Wesseltoft & Henrik Schwarz - Dreaming


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Some great guitar music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Oh yes.


----------



## Lenfer

PetrB said:


> Are Robert Fripp, Brian Eno, Sigur Ros really 'obscure' ??? Is 'obscure' here really part of the pop music industry's PR marketing exclusivity to teens, a -- gasp -- form of elitist snobbery?


If your going to be a snob then you might as well be an elitist snob no point otherwise. ~ *Elitist Snob* esquire.


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> Lars Leonhard - 564 Miles Per Hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nils Frahm -- Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugge Wesseltoft & Henrik Schwarz - Dreaming


Not my scene but they sounded better played from random parts simultaneously. *CoAG* would love this


----------



## Argus

Lenfer said:


> Not my scene but they sounded better played from random parts simultaneously. *CoAG* would love this


Philip likes some good music. I listened to those Bugge Wesseltoft and Nils Frahm albums quite recently, but the Lars Leonhard was new to me. All right up my street.

Now I'll try and pick some stuff Philip will like.

Lee Noble





FaltyDL





Graham Lambkin





Blondes (I'm really impressed by this band)





Matrix Metals (Pretty cool video to boot)





P.S. If you quote this post can you remove the vids because my computer seems to be loading Youtube very slowly at the minute.


----------



## Philip

PoKloP from La machination by Talfast








http://talfast.bandcamp.com/track/poklop

Pour Some Blood, We Got This from Grimm Reality by DIMLITE








http://dimlite.bandcamp.com/track/pour-some-blood-we-got-this

W Słońcu Dawnych Dni from Niedokończone Książki by Jachna / Buhl








http://audiotong.bandcamp.com/track/w-s-o-cu-dawnych-dni

Latch from Contrast by Underset








http://underset.bandcamp.com/track/latch


----------



## Cnote11

Bandcamp... now that is obscure.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm listening to this now so I decided to post it.


----------



## Philip

Austin Peralta - The Underwater Mountain Odyssey 





Avishai Cohen - Seven Seas 





Colin Stetson - The End of Your Suffering


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^That Colin Stetson is great. I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, Colin Stetson is pretty great. His release last year was one of my favorite surprises. Not everyday you find someone using a bass saxophone. Iforgotmypassword, it is well worth looking up the micing and playing techniques he used to get the sounds on that album. Quite the interesting read.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^^ I shall do so.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Jap psych rock/proto-noise music from the 60s and 70s. They don't have a single studio album, just a few limited/bootleg live releases, I hope that's obscure enough.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Once again, not that obscure, but what did you guys think about vektor's first release? I'm not a huge fan of their latest album, but their first I thought was fantastic.


----------



## Philip

This one deserves a post by itself... it is freaking sweet:

Wax - No. 30303 (Hey Ø Hansen Mix)


----------



## Philip

Man... i'll just leave this channel here... enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mickooyy


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just watched a movie that this guy did the soundtrack to. Excellent musician.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just found this to my great surprise. Didn't realize that hey had a tiny desk concert up on youtube. I really love these guys music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Very experimental video, i think people are not giving it as much credit as it deserves.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Do you know the significance of a lot of the symbolic imagery in the video?


...but yeah, the video was interesting. The music on the other hand was quite unimpressive.


----------



## Philip

Come on guys it's April fools!!!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Do you know the significance of a lot of the symbolic imagery in the video?
> 
> ...but yeah, the video was interesting. The music on the other hand was quite unimpressive.


Seriously though, i've watched the video only once and i don't really remember it much... The music is indeed awful. Some of the synth effects on this track sound like lossy compression artifacts; this is a no-no for me.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Haha you had me completely fooled.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

http://www.npr.org/event/music/149058105/kayhan-kalhor-tiny-desk-concert

This is really fantastic stuff. Totally worth clicking.






A composition off of his album "Night Silence Desert"


----------



## Cnote11

The rhythm is killer; gets me in a groove! I absolutely love that piece. What is it even called? I don't see the youtube name on the album.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Yeah, it's great stuff. I'm not sure which track that is off the album though. I'm considering getting it, but will probably get one of his earlier, more improvised albums instead.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This is a piano cover of my favorite Mastodon album. Not sure if you guys are fans of the band, but check out this video either way.


----------



## Cnote11

Mastodon is great. Leviathan is also my favorite album by them.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Same here. 

I also love Blood Mountain and Remission. To be honest I'm not much of a fan of Crack the Skye. The only track on there that has stood the test of time is Ghost of Karelia which has very interesting rhythmic things going on and a great guitar tone. Their new album is a joke in my opinion however. Saddens me to say it, but it really is... honestly I think it was intended to be a joke.


----------



## Cnote11

I didn't really care for Crack the Skye at first but I enjoy it now. I also only listened to the new album once but I enjoyed it. Different than what they usually do and much poppier but not a bad effort in my opinion. Don't think I'd rank it above any of the other albums though.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Crack the Skye has it's points... like I said I liked Ghost of Karelia, but most of it feels like they're trying to play a 70s prog rock version of their music and not "progressive metal".
To progress means to move foreward, their music moved into the past. It didn't sound or feel natural to me, it was more of an attempt at changing their sound as opposed to letting their sound naturally progress as it had previous to that. 

Of course this is just my take on it, I'm not them, just a humble listener.

The new album... I have no kind words for.


----------



## Cnote11

Well, it was definitely stooped in progressive rock, but I don't think they thought they were doing something progressive necessarily by reaching into the past. The term progressive rock has basically become a misnomer these days, as "progressive rock" became a sound rather than ideology and has ceased being progressive for the most part as you mentioned.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This is true.
I guess I just expect a band like them to continue to progress and mature as opposed to doing sort of "throwback" albums. Oh well... it just makes me grouchy lol

I think I'm going to listen to Blood Mountain tonight though. This conversation has reminded me of how long it's been since I've listened to that one.


----------



## Cnote11

It has been a little while since I've listened to Mastodon myself! About 2 and a half months. As far as them doing "throwback" albums, I have no problem with it. I'm a large supporter of the artists doing whatever the hell they want with their sound, and if they feel there is something to gain or explore for themselves by doing it the so be it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Sleep- Dopesmoker/Jerusalem


----------



## Philip

Bro can you put the titles in text just in case the vids get deleted? Thanks


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Bro can you put the titles in text just in case the vids get deleted? Thanks


Sure. I'll do that from now on.


----------



## Argus

Borden, Ferraro, Godin, Halo & Lopatin





What YOU need to do:

1. Listen to this album.

2. Listen to anything ever recorded by anyone on this album.

3. Acquire some vintage analogue synths and an old multitrack recorder.

4. Make music that sounds like this album.

5. Die happy.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here are a few locals bands that I think deserve a bit of attention. Most music around here is pretty crappy, but I like these guys... they seem to revive a bit of what used to be more prevalent in previous years around here. 














I was likely at all three of these shows, but as you've probably guessed... I'm in the audience so you don't get to see me.

On a side note, the guitarist who's also playing the keys in blue destroy is a composer in Pennsylvania, this is his soundcloud in case you'd like to check out his compositions:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aaronbrookscomposer%2Ftracks


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Iforgotmypassword said:


> This is true.
> I guess I just expect a band like them to continue to progress and mature as opposed to doing sort of "throwback" albums. Oh well... it just makes me grouchy lol


You're completely right, the stuff they've done recently is pretty much for metal kids who have heard maybe one prog rock song in their lives.

Of course, in my opinion they were never very good to begin with... but Remission is one of the _least bad_ metalcore albums I've heard.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

regressivetransphobe said:


> You're completely right, the stuff they've done recently is pretty much for metal kids who have heard maybe one prog rock song in their lives.
> 
> Of course, in my opinion they were never very good to begin with... but Remission is one of the _least bad_ metalcore albums I've heard.


Yeah... I just really can't get into the new stuff. It's just radio rock to me.

Honestly old Mastodon is in my top favorite metal bands though.


----------



## Cnote11

So much hatred in here at the moment.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

So who knows Stinking Lizaveta? I think they have a great balance between jazz grooves and rock n roll mentality. Their shows are the kind that I really like, small cult followings right up on the stage, if there even is a stage, rocking out alongside the band.










Just found out that these guys are playing in Philadelphia on the 20th. Who wants to go?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

hopefully this works


----------



## Philip

Intrusion - Intrusion (Phase90 Reshape) 





Daphni - Ahora 





Com Truise - Innerfacer 





NHK'Koyxeи - 614 (Chronopolis)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Argus

Philip said:


> Daphni - Ahora


Before I looked it up and found out it was the same guy, I immediately thought of this track when I heard that synth sound:






I enjoyed the Com Truise and NHK'koyxeи tracks as well.

This week I have been mostly listening to dance music:

Octo Octa





You Can Trust a Man with a Moustache album





Quando Quango





Pye Corner Audio


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## sheffmark

My avatar will explain why i'm posting this!:lol:
The Best Punk/Post Punk band ever!
Buzzcocks - Promises


----------



## sheffmark

Can i be cheeky and post another Buzzcocks song?:lol:

Buzzcocks - Love Battery


----------



## Argus

More Dan Snaith aka Caribou aka Daphni. This time a remix of an Emeralds track.:kiss:

http://www.eastvillageradio.com/content/content.php?id=3370

Heard it on Simian Mobile Disco's 6 Mix alongside some other class tunes.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Haven't listened to the whole thing yet since I'm at work but definitely plan on giving it a good listening later on tonight.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Cnote11

Argus said:


> More Dan Snaith aka Caribou aka Daphni. This time a remix of an Emeralds track.:kiss:
> 
> http://www.eastvillageradio.com/content/content.php?id=3370
> 
> Heard it on Simian Mobile Disco's 6 Mix alongside some other class tunes.


This is so hipster music.


----------



## Argus

Cnote11 said:


> This is so hipster music.


Maybe, but you can't deny that the penultimate track in that SMD mix is at the zenith of human accomplishments:






If that's hipster, then hipster is good.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This has to be one of my favorite albums that I own... or have ever listened to for that matter. This stuff truly speaks to my soul.


----------



## Philip

Atomic - Kreuzberg Variations

http://music.ingebrigtflaten.com/track/kreuzberg-variations

Marius Neset - Golden Xplosion 





Vijay Iyer Trio - Human Nature [Trio Extension] 





Matana Roberts - Kersaia


----------



## Philip

2562, This is hardcore


__
https://soundcloud.com/2562amadeupsound%2F2562-this-is-hardcore-doubt000

Balam Acab - Just Stay 





Airhead - South Congress


----------



## Philip

John Roberts - Ever Or Not 





Andrea Parker - Melodius Thunk 





Intrusion - Intrusion (Phase90 Reshape)


----------



## ikafka

Steve Roach - The Other Side
One of my favorites!


----------



## Philip

Does anyone follow the deadairspace office charts? Definitely fits the bill for this thread. I used to listen to them once in a while, might try to follow it more closely and report the tracks i enjoy most.

The latest one, by Jonny Greenwood:



> Office Chart
> Mixed bag of stuff for yer ears - some sufi qawwals, some 50's chopin jazz covers, some californian 60's rock. Now can I be in pseuds corner?
> 
> 1. Daras Bin / To Die In Love - Shye Ben-Tzur
> 2. No Other Love - Jo Stafford
> 3. Habibi Baheb el tesh - Hoda Rohana
> 4. Candlebird - Martin Suckling
> 5. Dalina - Dudu Tassa
> 6. Time Was - Canned Heat
> 7. Dance Figures, Nine Choreographic Scenes for Orchestra: 1 Spell - George Benjamin
> 8. Dancing - Shye Ben-Tzur
> 9. Penderecki - 5th Symphony - Antoni Wit/Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 10. Schulhoff String Quartets
> 
> Jonny


----------



## DeepR

ikafka said:


> Steve Roach - The Other Side
> One of my favorites!
> [/video]


Steve Roach is basicly my favorite artist (outside classical music) and that's one of my favorites too!


----------



## DeepR

From 1977: Klaus Schulze - Mirage, track 2: Crystal Lake (original)

One of the greatest electronic tracks of all time.


----------



## alandc

Interesting links for Byon Kay - Techno Jaw Harp player


----------



## alandc

Some more interesting Jaw Harp links

Jaw Harp - some examples combined with throat music





The "Morchang" 
[video=youtube;4hvQi6QLwd0] 



[/video]


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Andrew Chalk- Vega III


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Mario Diaz de Leon's release on Tzadik records (John Zorn's Label)



Mario Diaz de Leon live at Brooklyn's "Death by Audio"




Requiem (David Graham) preforming live at Brooklyn's "Death by Audio"


----------



## Cnote11

Kazumoto Endo - Itabashi Girl


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Kazumoto Endo - Itabashi Girl


Hahahahaha Holy ****.


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> Kazumoto Endo - Itabashi Girl


The YT comments for this video are priceless.


----------



## Cnote11

It honestly is something I'd call "beautiful" though. Like all that talk in the "serene beauty" thread. This is, in a way, mine. I love the sound of noise.


----------



## Cnote11

Tzadik is a brilliant label


----------



## Cnote11




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Me- My music




Alright, well I feel the duty to inform you that this is actually something that I did and I'm using my favorite thread to once again promote my own stuff... and shamelessly at that. :tiphat:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Vietnamese soul/garage rock


----------



## Philip

Nice videos guys. Unfortunately, everyone is banned for not putting titles/artists in their posts.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Is that better?


----------



## Philip

> 28 November 2008
> 
> this weeks office chart
> what we might be listening to in the office,
> `'what office?`'
> `'you know, at work"
> "oh.. right. is that what you call it?"..........
> 
> 1. One Ting (Dabrye Remix) >King Midas Sound >Cool Out (Dabrye / Flying Lotus Remix)
> 2. Serious Times (Truth & Soul Vocal Version) >Gyptian >These Are Some Serious Times
> 3. Indian Thick Jawns feat. P.E.A.C.E >Diplo >Florida
> 4. The_Dark_Side_Of_The_Sun_2000_And_One_Remix_>Modeselektor
> 5. Pathwayz >Digital Mystikz
> 6. Double Checked > Sascha Funke
> 7. Bad Boy Lick A New Shot >Ninjaman, Bounty Killer, Beenie Man and Ninja Ford
> 8. Ick Muss Aus Dit Millieu Heraus >Paul Kalkbrenner
> 9. harrowdown logic jump rmx
> 10. Air (Featuring Doom) >Dabrye >Two/Three
> 11. Angels And Demons At Play >Sun Ra
> 12. Press The Trigger >Poison Chang >Rumble In The Jungle
> 13. South Rakkas Crew Remix >The Bug >Poison Dart
> 14. Encoded Flow (Featuring Kadence) >Dabrye >Two/Three
> 15. Pussyole (Old Skool) >Dizzee Rascal >Maths + English
> 16. >John Adams eerrrr... stuff


Top picks:

Encoded Flow (w/ Dabrye)


__
https://soundcloud.com/t-5%2Fencoded-flow-w-dabrye

Sun Ra - Angels and Demons at Play 





Sascha Funke double checked 





Modelselektor 2000 and one remix


----------



## cwarchc

Try a little of Arthur Brown - Time Captives
Hawkwind did a version as well


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Listening Mirror- We are alone, but you will never be.


----------



## Philip

Pedro Soler and Gaspar Claus: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## cwarchc

Try a little ambient, not really that obscure, but different. And with my avatar, I couldn't resist






If that one floats you boat try this one from Fripp & Eno


----------



## cwarchc

I find this strangely compelling


----------



## Philip

I skipped a couple office charts... but these are worth a listen:



> TUE, 06 JAN 09
> back to the office
> sitting on the photocopier while the phone rings off the hook and the emails pour down the screen
> drinking sandy waterd down coffee while printing out this weeks office chart>
> 
> 1. Robert Wyatt Stay Tuned
> 2. Matmos Les Folies Françaises
> 3. Darkstar Need You
> 4. Kwaidan Hoichi < kwaidan
> 5. Four tet Ringer < Ringer Ep
> 6. Public Enemy Night of the living baseheads
> 7. The Sight Below At first touch
> 8. Nina Simone I put a spell on you < feeling good
> 9. Aaron Martin & Machinefabriek Cello Recycling < cello recycling
> 10. Plastikman Ping Pong < Closer


Darkstar - Need You 





Four Tet - Ringer (Original Mix) 





The Sight Below - "At First Touch" 





Aaron Martin & Machinefabriek - cello recycling


----------



## Vesteralen

I like kletzmer.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

A very amateur violinist attempting an improvisation:


----------



## Philip

Wow this guy is so cute i swear!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Isn't he though?

Too bad he can't hold his violin the right way.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Machinefabriek- Instuif


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Eyvind Kang-Asa Tru





Jessika Kenney and Eyvind Kang- Figura Nox






Fennesz- Black Sea






This last track has really got me impressed.

... actually they're all impressive.


----------



## Philip

Great ambient..


----------



## Philip

new-ish stuff..

Kru Kru's Room - Au manoir Tentation





Shackleton - Seven Present Tenses





Carter Tutti Void - V3 (edit)





Chapelier Fou - L'eau qui dort


----------



## Philip

suite..

BADBADNOTGOOD - Flashing Lights • BBNG2





Jacaszek - Dare-Gale





Dictaphone - Poem From A Rooftop





Sven Kacirek - About Me and You


----------



## Tero




----------



## Tero

Can I post more than one video per message?





contains slight nudity


----------



## Philip

Tero said:


> contains slight nudity


upvote for titts


----------



## cwarchc

A bit of 70's 80's experimental
Surprisingly they had a hit single, at least in the UK (the last video here)






they had a habit of de-contructing others songs






This is the one they are known as a one hit wonder for






Robert Fripp played with them for a while


----------



## cwarchc

Some more brilliance
I bought the first one on a vinyl 45 when it first came out


----------



## DeepR

One of my absolute favorite trance tracks.


----------



## DeepR

this one too:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Kashiwa Daisuke- April.#02


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Black Boned Angel-Endless Coming Into Life 




Nadja- You are as dust


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Not sure if I've posted this one yet or not, but it's excellent.

Burzum-Filosophem


----------



## Philip

Aphex Twin - Iz us


----------



## Philip

Burial & Four Tet - Nova (Video)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Bernard Parmegiani- De Natura Sonorum


----------



## Philip

Great tracks here.. from experimental dub to black metal:

cv313 - Subtraktive (King Midas Sound Dub) 





Jacaszek - Evening Strains to be Time's Vast 





Apoptose - Erntewôd





Blood Red Fog - Bloodthirsty Soil


----------



## Philip

Land of Kush - Against the Day 





The Brandt Brauer Frick Ensemble - 606 'n' Rock 'n' Roll 





Black Dice - Brunswick Sludge (Meets Front Range Tripper) 





Mouse on Mars - The Beach Stop


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Dale Cooper Quartet and the Dictaphones- Une Celier






Bohren & der Club of Gore - Midnight Black Earth


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Farewell Poetry- As True As Troilus


----------



## Philip

stoked about these tracks... and some real dubstep for those who've never heard any

Nathan Fake - Basic Mountain (Live)





Kuedo - Vectoral





Hyetal - Like Silver


----------



## Philip

Boddika - Boddika's House





Scuba - Latch - Triangulation





Gershwin - Actress


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Lilium-Angels






Lilium-Sleep Inside


----------



## Philip

i dedicate this track to cnote11

ZS - New Slaves


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Yeah, that is something that Cnote11 would dig... as do I.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here's another video of a friend of mine doing his thing.


----------



## Philip

iforgotmypassword said:


> here's another video of a friend of mine doing his thing.


am i in the jungle


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> am i in the jungle


Yes. Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

The Peter Brotzmann Octet - Machine Gun (Full Album)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Sun Baked Snow Cave- Boris/Merzbow (a collaboration between the two)






Terry Riley- Persian Surgery Dervishes (Los Angeles Part 1)


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach. In a category of his own.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here's a really rough 99% improvised recording that I did today basically to get an idea of how it would turn out... but it's an idea that I'd like to develop more on.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Here's a really rough 99% improvised recording that I did today basically to get an idea of how it would turn out... but it's an idea that I'd like to develop more on.


wrong link?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> wrong link?


Nah man, I'm Merzbow and Boris.

That's my secret... but don't tell anyone, they think that it's a bunch of japanese people.

But here have this random link to some kid's crappy recording he just put up on youtube:


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> But here have this random link to some kid's crappy recording he just put up on youtube:


i enjoyed that very much


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Thanks. I'd like to make an album more in that mentality. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## Philip

What's up with trains? Many clips for experimental/electronic/ambient feature trains, railroads... there's something about the steadiness of a train, the constant speed, the predetermined destination, some kind of helplessness which frees the mind from worrying about the trip.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> What's up with trains? Many clips for experimental/electronic/ambient feature trains, railroads... there's something about the steadiness of a train, the constant speed, the predetermined destination, some kind of helplessness which frees the mind from worrying about the trip.


Yeah man I don't know what it is, but you're definitely right.

I actually just recently recorded some train tracks with a contact microphone and the train came by while I was doing it which was pretty cool.

I guess for myself there's something very powerful and wild about a train... there's a restless mentality that it seems to emanate as well that is very attractive.


----------



## Philip

i'm craving techno & bongos


----------



## DeepR

How about this?


----------



## DeepR

Juno Reactor is awesome I friggin love 'm.


----------



## Philip

yeah but that's goa trance though... i was thinking more like:

DeepChord - Departure


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Ryuichi Sakamoto - Tama





Nuojuva - Kaipaa


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ATTENTION! I am now posting the video from my latest show. Watch it and tell me you love it.





... but honestly let me know what you think.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ATTENTION! I am now posting the video from my latest show. Watch it and tell me you love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but honestly let me know what you think.


Hahahahahhaahaha... that trash can got what it deserved!!!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Hahahahahhaahaha... that trash can got what it deserved!!!


You can't hear it over the music, but it said something about Jews and my mother. I couldn't just stand there.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Actually it wasn't a trash can though, it's one of those metal drums that are used to ship chemicals on trains. I got it from the Salvage/junk yard and scrubbed it out... it had had Sodium Benzoate in it I believe.


----------



## Cnote11

Philip said:


> i dedicate this track to cnote11
> 
> ZS - New Slaves


Reminded me a wee bit of Battles.


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ATTENTION! I am now posting the video from my latest show. Watch it and tell me you love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but honestly let me know what you think.


Sounded very post-rockish for the first 9 minutes... right down to the guitar sounding straight out of a Talk Talk record. Quite aggressive action towards that metal drum.... what was the intent behind that? Was it supposed to be a musical embellishment or purely as a visceral additive? It looked more like aggravated assault than anything


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Sounded very post-rockish for the first 9 minutes... right down to the guitar sounding straight out of a Talk Talk record. Quite aggressive action towards that metal drum.... what was the intent behind that? Was it supposed to be a musical embellishment or purely as a visceral additive? It looked more like aggravated assault than anything


Hey, good to have you back bud.

Well the beginning was inspired by some of "Doom Jazz" that I've been listening to lately. If you heard a couple of tracks then you would immediately see that I totally ripped off the ultra-slow drum-line from there. I'll definitely claim some post-rock influences even if they were unintentional. The metal drum actually had a contact mike duct taped to it, so it was intended to be a "sonic embellishment" I suppose you could say. In the future if I do it again I plan on cranking up the volume a bit more just to add to the noisiness even more... not that that would have helped much since I accidentally severed the cable I was using somewhere in the destruction haha

For this show I wanted to reflect a deep melancholy and anger, thus the slow melancholic beginning giving way to a violent climax. I also wanted to scare people a bit, which I think I succeeded in because there were less people in the room when I looked up after the performance haha (however those that stayed were very enthusiastic about the show)

I think my next show will probably be a bit less high energy however. I'm considering a couple of down-tuned bass guitars and improvised electronics... but we'll see.


----------



## Cnote11

Doom Jazz? The Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation? The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble? Bohren & Der Club of Gore? Is this the kind of stuff you are talking about? If so, I safely file these things under "Post-Rock" 

Be careful with the equipment :/ At the end of the set, the only thing left intact was the thing that took the worst beating! Naturally, your performance will split a crowd... glad that doesn't discourage you. Louder is better


----------



## Philip

It's been a while since i've listened to post-rock, but i don't see it in this performance, personally... the music is just too minimal and formless; maybe something like dark free post-post-rock noise.

One thing that i would've really enjoyed is being present. I wouldn't be surprised if people in the audience may have feared for their safety at one point in the show, or at least felt some kind of adrenaline rush due to the display of violence. I love this kind of unpredictability and chaos in general.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm not sure what kind of post-rock you listened to, Philip, but a lot of it is very formless. I guess a lot falls under that term these days..


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of post-rock you listened to, Philip, but a lot of it is very formless. I guess a lot falls under that term these days..


You're right, but for some reason i don't get the same feel. Post-rock seems to incorporate traditional genres and notions of music, like folk, rock, and symphonic textures, layered instrumentals, etc. Cistern is somewhat improvised, minimal noise. Perhaps i haven't explored the more experimental areas of post-rock.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Doom Jazz? The Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation? The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble? Bohren & Der Club of Gore? Is this the kind of stuff you are talking about? If so, I safely file these things under "Post-Rock"
> 
> Be careful with the equipment :/ At the end of the set, the only thing left intact was the thing that took the worst beating! Naturally, your performance will split a crowd... glad that doesn't discourage you. Louder is better


Yeah those and more specifically "The Dale Cooper Quartet and the Dictaphones". Perhaps they do fall underneath post-rock since I'm fairly certain that "Doom Jazz" is totally not a real sub genre of jazz. Yeah.... I'm only careful not to do permanent damage to something expensive, but broken strings and a severed cable here and there is worth it to me.

Nope, not discouraging... perhaps even a bit encouraging lol



Philip said:


> It's been a while since i've listened to post-rock, but i don't see it in this performance, personally... the music is just too minimal and formless; maybe something like dark free post-post-rock noise.
> 
> One thing that i would've really enjoyed is being present. I wouldn't be surprised if people in the audience may have feared for their safety at one point in the show, or at least felt some kind of adrenaline rush due to the display of violence. I love this kind of unpredictability and chaos in general.


Haha thanks man. Honestly I'd like to be back there again myself, there was definitely some serious energy in the room.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of post-rock you listened to, Philip, but a lot of it is very formless. I guess a lot falls under that term these days..


Ya know I was thinking about this comment earlier and really what does the term "post"rock really mean? It describes a music that has progressed or evolved out of rock music right? Well if that's true then a lot of what's considered to be "Post-rock" (in my opinion) really isn't. It still falls into the rock category pretty neatly and thus is simply rock music right? Perhaps a particular kind of rock music, but not some completely different derivative of the genre.

However, using that same mentality... I could see my composition falling more neatly into "Post-rock" not really as a genre per say, but as a basic description for a kind of movement that is taking place in this era. A blending of styles and counter-cultural ideas that take their roots from rock music but are a completely different beast entirely when one looks at it on it's own merit.

Perhaps I'm overanalyzing it now, but what do you think?


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Perhaps I'm overanalyzing it now, but what do you think?


Maybe..

I'm not sure i would qualify everything that came "after rock" as post-rock, though. It's just how some artists sound, and i've been told that that's what we call "post-rock"... I guess i can see where it gets the name, as a guitar-driven style, departing itself from rock with longer build-ups, using repetition and layering, mostly instrumental; although Sigur Ros for example isn't, while being one of the biggest names in post-rock. I just call post-rock everything which sounds like one of these post-rock bands, basically, (and tautologically.)


----------



## Philip

My first submission to this thread was post-rock.


----------



## Cnote11

Well, technically post-rock is deemed as using instruments commonly found in rock for "non-rock purposes". Whatever that means... almost anything falls under that category these days  You could easily call it something else, but I find it more convenient just to call it Post-Rock. To hell with the genre tagging! Many things are commonly considered post-rock that do not have guitars at all and instead focus on long, experimental and sometimes improvised pieces. Sometimes these are completely electronic, other times completely acoustic. Some are in the Godspeed vein, others in the "crescendocore" vein, others in early Bark Psychosis/Talk Talk vein, Gastr del Sol, Cul de Sac type of stuff, Tortoise/Krautrock influenced, more Math Rock influenced, Dance influenced, shoegaze influenced, metal influenced, etc. It really has become a "catch-all" term, and everybody I meet has different categories and what not. Some people will argue that This Will Destroy You is no longer Post-Rock but "Doomgaze" or something like that. They end up fractioning themselves into oblivion with billions of genre names. Doom Jazz is definitely not really a sub-genre of Jazz, however! I can say that with confidence 

It is sort of a useless genre name... I think of it more as loosely connected if anything. Either way, I just meant to say it reminded me of Talk Talk with the guitar tone and like some "post-rock" that uses a lot of space and "droning" if you will.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh yeah, and the violin. The guitar and violin kind of reminded me of stuff like Dirty Three as well.


----------



## Philip

Post-rock is emo hipster music when you think about it


----------



## Cnote11

I've thought of that before. You sure have a lot of bands who took direct influence were from the mid-90s emo bands. Wouldn't say that applies to _all_ the styles in Post-Rock, but it is definitely true for some.


----------



## Cnote11

Although, I don't know if you meant it in that way.


----------



## Philip

I'm saying post-rock is the emotional refuge for people into non-mainstream music.


----------



## Cnote11

I thought this was the emotional refuge for people into non-mainstream music


----------



## Philip

Cnote11 said:


> I thought this was the emotional refuge for people into non-mainstream music


Well, only for a subset of them. Are these records available on vinyl??


----------



## Cnote11

I would have absolutely no idea. Google tells me that they are indeed.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Jamming out to a lovely green cassette tape by Felicia Atkinson right now.






Oh, and Cnote11... if you haven't already then check out my latest recording in the composers sub-forum and let me know what you think. I'm trying to build a bit on some previous ideas that I had on my first "album" and focus a bit more on subtlety as well as just better, more focused composition in general.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I stumbled across this guy's videos while looking up something that someone had suggested on reddit. I really want to go to one of his shows one day.


----------



## Philip

Villalobos - Fizheuer Zieheuer


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I stumbled across this guy's videos while looking up something that someone had suggested on reddit. I really want to go to one of his shows one day.


would be better live or recorded


----------



## Philip

red is a nice colour


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> would be better live or recorded


Live. Definitely live would be best.

However here's a recording for your listening pleasure:








Philip said:


> red is a nice colour


Red is also a nice color.


----------



## Philip

You should do a track where the background noise slowly creeps in and crescendos to max volume without the listener realizing it, then stops, to finally revisit the opening themes, for marvelous tonal beauty.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Perhaps for one of my Live Shows I'll do just that. I'm tossing several ideas for the next show around in my head right now so I'll put that one in the mix as well.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I love this album more than ever.


----------



## Philip

Have i ever said that repetition was the greatest thing that had ever happened to music?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Have i ever said that repetition was the greatest thing that had ever happened to music?


No, but you're right. Without repetition music as we know it wouldn't exist.


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> No, but you're right. Without repetition music as we know it wouldn't exist.


I actually created a thread about it some time ago! Hahahaha...


----------



## Philip

I subscribed to your Youtube channel, i'm telling you because i don't want you thinking i'm stalking you or anything


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> I subscribed to your Youtube channel, i'm telling because i don't want you thinking i'm stalking you or anything


Sweet man. I'm pretty sure you just did that to stalk me though. Weirdo.


----------



## Philip

New Radicals - You Get What You Give


----------



## Philip

That song is waaaay too long..


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I always have trouble understanding why people make music like that... and why so much money goes into it.


----------



## Philip

...and why people actually listen to it!

(however i do see the irony when we consider the type of noise we enjoy )


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I suppose this could be considered classical.. but whatever.


----------



## Philip

I really feel like i'm stalking you, those noise machines are freaking sweet... and after that you say you don't like 8-bit?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> I really feel like i'm stalking you, those noise machines are freaking sweet... and after that you say you don't like 8-bit?


Haha nah man you're good, but I know! They're awesome. 8-bit is like videogame music, these noise machines are...noise machines. I don't really see the connection aside from them both being electronics. I'm more interested in the potential to create raw, dense timbres and drones personally.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

However, if you know of some amazing 8-bit music that I should check out then have at it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> However, if you know of some amazing 8-bit music that I should check out then have at it.


No... i'm actually looking for some myself. I mean i do know plenty of 8-bit game music, some pop and hip-hop (glitch) tracks utilizing the 8-bit sound, but i'm still looking for more experimental stuff.

The noise machines essentially offer a continuous range of frequencies, while the 8-bit framework quantizes each note to the traditional system, but they often use the same type of wave forms (square, triangle, etc.). So in that sense, 'noise' is a more flexible system, provided you have the imagination...

Personally, i love the 8-bit _sound_ (without restriction to fixed frequencies), but not necessarily the chip-tune pop subgenre.

NES Advantage Noise Synth





Experimental music from very short C programs





Dabrye - Truffle No Shuffle


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

The Messianic Downfall from Eschatological Scatology - 2009
by GNAW THEIR TONGUES

http://gnawtheirtongues.bandcamp.com/track/the-messianic-downfall


----------



## Philip

2562 - Nocturnal Drummers





Efdemin - Sun


----------



## Philip

Julianna Barwick - Flown (The Magic Place)





INFINITE BODY - Drive Dreams Away.


----------



## Philip

Exploding Star Orchestra - Ascension Ghost Impression N.2





Origamibiro - Impressions Of Footfall (Plaid Remix)





Francesco Tristano - Idiosynkrasia


----------



## Philip

Sven Kacirek - About Me And You





A Winged Victory For The Sullen - Requiem for the Static King Part 2





Laurie Anderson - Transitory Life





Quad Time by Origamibiro


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Wow man. You've been busy... I'm gonna have to come back to listen to all this.

Steve Roden / sound. at the Schindler House pt. 1/3






Steve Roden / sound. at the Schindler House pt. 2/3






Steve Roden / sound. at the Schindler House pt. 3/3






Watch this ****... is dank as hell.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Toshimaru Nakamura- Semi




Bernhart Gal: Textur 1




Toshimaru Nakamura-Heat Refrigerator 




Tetuzi Akiyama and Toshimaru Nakamura-


----------



## Philip

Superior enlightenment - The seal of solomon


----------



## Philip

This is pretty well known in the electronic world, and i've posted another track from this collaboration, but it's just delicious!

Burial & Four Tet - Moth


----------



## Philip

Music only a computer scientist can enjoy...

Lejaren Hiller/Computer Music For Percussion & Tape


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Hahahaha


----------



## DeepR

Noise to some, bliss to others.


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Music only a computer scientist can _enjoy_...


*_appreciate_


----------



## Philip

Janet Feder - Opening


----------



## Philip

The Haxan Cloak - The Men Parted The Sea To Devour The Water


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Quad Time by Origamibiro


Whoops, just realized this was already posted by Cnote11 at post #52

Still worth a second listen.


----------



## Philip

NHK'Koyxeи - 638





rice planting songs - ben vida





Heatsick - Tertiary


----------



## Philip

Ben Vida @ Shofukuji Temple - Niigata Japan - 10/24/10


----------



## Philip

KTL - Phill 2





Suum Cuique - Intonation





Eli Keszler Oxtirn


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Ben Vida @ Shofukuji Temple - Niigata Japan - 10/24/10


Dude, this is great. I want to start putting on shows in places like this so bad. I've only played 3 shows and I'm already sick of traditional venues.



Philip said:


> KTL - Phill 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suum Cuique - Intonation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eli Keszler Oxtirn


I like how the KTL clip is so appropriately titled.


----------



## Crudblud

Self styled industrial bluegrass band who package their records in nappies (diapers) and used pizza boxes. They claim to have learned all their songs from a severed bull's head.


----------



## Philip

Motion Sickness Of Time Travel - [Motion Sickness Of Time Travel #02] The Center


----------



## BurningDesire

Genre is an illusion, and so is death.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Eagle Twin: The Unkindness of Crows


----------



## Renaissance

Spooky ambient music from Mauve Sideshow :






And late 60's stoner rock band "Wicked Lady" witch I really love :











Sorry for the pictures in the video, that is all to be found on Youtube


----------



## DeepR

This is fantasticly well constructed FM 'video game' madness. I totally love it.


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> Motion Sickness Of Time Travel - [Motion Sickness Of Time Travel #02] The Center


Great album 

I'm curious though. Do you also spend time at ResidentAdvisor?


----------



## Philip

Ravndal said:


> Do you also spend time at ResidentAdvisor?


No... i had to Google it just now 

Are you talking about the forum or just the main website?


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> No... i had to Google it just now
> 
> Are you talking about the forum or just the main website?


Main website. Should check it out  Great album/single reviews almost everyday. Mainly IDM music, but also a lot of 'obscure music' 

eg http://www.residentadvisor.net/review-view.aspx?id=11410

or http://www.residentadvisor.net/review-view.aspx?id=11061


----------



## Philip

Andy Stott live in the Boiler Room


----------



## Crudblud

Japanese microtonal pop music made using Harry Partch's 43-limit just intonation scale.


----------



## Philip

Crudblud said:


> Japanese microtonal pop music made using Harry Partch's 43-limit just intonation scale.


----------



## Crudblud

Philip said:


>


I always thought the theme song for erectile dysfunction would be slow and depressing.


----------



## Philip

Sobura - Psycho





Marielle V. Jakobsons: "Shale Hollows"





Damian Valles - Nonparallel [In 4 Movements] (album preview)


__
https://soundcloud.com/experimedia%2Fdamian-valles-nonparallel-in-4


----------



## Philip

Actress - Maze (Long Version)





Lorn - Weigh Me Down (Mono Poly Remix)





Shackleton - Powerplant


----------



## Philip

organs slide by piotr kurek





Swod - Sans Peau





Floex - Veronika's dream


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Bludded Head- The bludded head"


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Bludded Head- The bludded head"


brutal .


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Philip

Is this good black metal? I can't decide..

Karg - Angst (Weil alles einst Zerbrechen Muss) (Part 1 of 2)


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> walking the tracks


..there's something about tracks i tell you!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Is this good black metal? I can't decide..
> 
> Karg - Angst (Weil alles einst Zerbrechen Muss) (Part 1 of 2)


I'd say it's sorta riding the fence. I like parts a lot and find some to be a bit mediocre.


----------



## Philip

Japanese chiptune

Go YMCK, Go!





SEXY-SYNTHESIZER [CALLING ME] PV


----------



## Philip

Vladislav Delay - Anima


----------



## Ravndal

One of my favorite artists; "Fennesz"

He is a genious. Mixing noise/ambient/experimental.
















Almost everything is created with his guitar. And for those who is interested (Philip/iforgotmypassword?) I recommend checking out "Endless Summer", "Venice", "Black Sea". Great albums.

Also, he did a project with the pianist Ryuichi Sakamoto:



> The 24 pieces of 'flumina' are based on piano compositions/improvisations which Ryuichi Sakamoto had recorded whilst touring in Japan. On that tour Ryuichi played a piano piece in a different key at the beginning of every show, always having a 'fennesz sakomoto' project in mind. After 24 shows he had 24 tracks in 24 different keys, covering all 24 tonal steps of the western tonal system. Sakamoto sent the tracks over to Christian Fennesz and he worked on them using electronics, guitars and synths. They met in New York then and mixed the album together with Fernando Aponte at KAB Studios.


Sounds like this


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Yeah man I actually have "Black Sea" on vinyl. It's a great album. I need to give it another listen soon.


----------



## Ravndal

It is! Endless summer & venice is a little better i think


----------



## Philip

"Combat-electro"

Aphex Twin - You can't hide your love


----------



## Philip

Epileptic new-weird

Eric Copeland - Brain Dead





Eric Copeland: Fun Dink Death


----------



## Philip

Leftfield electronic

Zammuto - Zebra Butt


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Japanese chiptune
> 
> Go YMCK, Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I in Hell?
> SEXY-SYNTHESIZER [CALLING ME] PV


Remove the vocals and I'll jam to it fo sho.


----------



## Ravndal

Listening to some Amon Tobin. Long time ago since i did.

I think 'Foley Room' is my favorite abum. 'ISAM' was a bit too intense imo.


----------



## Philip

"Électro-solitaire", "électro-tentant"

3. Le cirque de la paranoyade - Kru Kru's Room


__
https://soundcloud.com/hubert-camirand%2F3-le-cirque-de-la-paranoyade

4. Au manoir Tentation - Kru Kru's Room


__
https://soundcloud.com/hubert-camirand%2F4-au-manoir-tentation


----------



## Ravndal

Whats this Philip?


----------



## Philip

Ravndal said:


> Whats this Philip?


What do you mean? (?)


----------



## Ravndal

The music. like, dafuq did i just hear?


----------



## Philip

just some random music from some random dude

___________________


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Wow. Those are some powerful improvisational skills. There must be a lot of meaning behind that piece.


----------



## Renaissance

:lol:


----------



## Philip

too short .


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Sunny Blondes- 2012

*NOT APPROPRIATE FOR MINORS*


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> *NOT APPROPRIATE FOR MINORS*





Philip said:


> too short




. .


----------



## Philip

while we're at it

Impetigo - Dear Uncle Creepy





this whole album lasts about 10 min..

Ampere - Past imperfect


----------



## Philip

Big Reveal - Valgeir Sigurðsson


__
https://soundcloud.com/bedroom-community%2Fbig-reveal-valgeir-sigur-sson


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

No Music No /Sangatsu - Rhizomatiks


----------



## violadude

I don't remember if I posted anything by the Tiger Lillies here. I really like them though cause they are disturbingly honest lol.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I dig the album cover. A lot.


----------



## Philip

violadude said:


> I don't remember if I posted anything by the Tiger Lillies here.


oskaar did.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Richard Chartier-Fields for Recording


----------



## oogabooha

does anyone here like drone metal?


----------



## Philip

post rock / psychedelic / experimental

Grails - Reincarnation Blues


----------



## Philip

ambient / drone / folk

Alexander Turnquist - Amongst A Swarm Of Hummingbirds


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

oogabooha said:


> does anyone here like drone metal?


I just saw them live 3 hours ago.


----------



## oogabooha

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I just saw them live 3 hours ago.


oh, really? I really wanted to see them on Monday night, but unfortunately I'm still a senior in high school and can't do that yet (maybe second semester). Their live shows are crazy and seem like they'd be a complete out of body experience!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

oogabooha said:


> oh, really? I really wanted to see them on Monday night, but unfortunately I'm still a senior in high school and can't do that yet (maybe second semester). Their live shows are crazy and seem like they'd be a complete out of body experience!


Yeah man that's a good way of describing it. Definitely an out of body experience. After the show there were people just sitting on the ground in a complete daze and whatnot. It went on for a good hour and a half or two. It was honestly the best show I've ever been to.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I could rig up some amps and thunk around with a bass guitar for an hour too.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

regressivetransphobe said:


> I could rig up some amps and thunk around with a bass guitar for an hour too.


Do it.

I'll come to your shows and sit in the front row doing meditations and performing ancient rituals.


----------



## Ravndal

Check this out 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jan-krey%2Fsymfoni-for-radio-channels-und


----------



## techniquest

Try these...
This first one is hauntingly beautiful: Boy 1904 by Riceboy Sleeps






On a completely different note: Dundellion Wine by Caprice






Finally, this beautiful song: Begirlich in dem hertzen min by Helium Vola


----------



## oogabooha

techniquest said:


> Try these...
> This first one is hauntingly beautiful: Boy 1904 by Riceboy Sleeps


Jonsi and Alex are both such great artists and this album haunts me with its beauty. Have you listened to Jonsi's band (Sigur Ros)? If you're into this sort of thing, they may just blow your mind.


----------



## Philip

techniquest said:


> Try these...
> This first one is hauntingly beautiful: Boy 1904 by Riceboy Sleeps


You mean: Boy 1904 from Riceboy Sleeps by Jónsi & Alex

Edit: Oops too late, what he said^


----------



## techniquest

Philip said:


> You mean: Boy 1904 from Riceboy Sleeps by Jónsi & Alex


Yes, of course, that's what I mean. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Cnote11

Steve Roden - Forms of Paper


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Steve Roden - Forms of Paper


Dude, I've been searching for this! Good find.


----------



## Ravndal

Listening to "Fennesz"s new work "AUN" for the first time. It's actually an OST. It seems great so far 

EDIT: It doesnt seem great. It is incredible :O


----------



## Philip

Joseph Beuys - Ja Ja Ja Ne Ne Ne (1968)


----------



## Ravndal

noise 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jan-krey%2Fexcited-delirium-2012


----------



## Philip

Dead voices on air, Fast falls the eventide, Concretion


----------



## Philip

Mirin Dajo - der unverletzbare Prophet


----------



## Philip




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


>


Hahahaha hooooly crap.

Well now that someone's called attention to it I can go back to normal avatars.


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Dead voices on air[/IMG]


Dead Voices On Air - Swan Flax


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Josep Lluís Galiana - Avelino Saavedra ---- Plutón CC - Valencia






Flesh Coffin-Seeing Things


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Sickest steel pan playing I've ever seen.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

The Flying Luttenbachers

demonic velocities-20,000,000 volts





Kkringg Number One


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

A jazz trio with a harpsichord


----------



## downward

I'd like to post a few classics:

The Residents - Constantinople






Einsturzende Neubauten - Halber Mensch






and my favourite black metal band Deathspell Omega - Abscission


----------



## Philip

Sophie Hunger - Walzer für Niemand





Ólafur Arnalds - Near Light


----------



## Philip

saw member Iforgotmypassword down the tube last night..











http://imgur.com/ICWSI


----------



## Philip

Last Chance - The Sky is the Limit


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Andy Akiho 004 : "Aka" あか at The Stone NYC 7-31-08 : Steel Pan


Great sound.


----------



## Philip

Nyktalgia - Nyktalgia





Gris- Il Était une Forêt...





Best Coast - Up All Night





Peste Noire - La mesniee mordrissoire


----------



## downward

a little bit of nintendocore by Horse The Band - Shapeshift:


----------



## Philip

Porter Ricks -- Biokinetics 2


----------



## pierrot

post-rock, jazz, chamber music and black﻿ metal. The contrast make this strangely beautiful.


----------



## Philip

pierrot said:


> post-rock, jazz, chamber music and black﻿ metal. The contrast make this strangely beautiful.


wow .


----------



## Philip

Blawan - Why They Hide Their Bodies Under My Garage [Hinge Finger]


----------



## Philip

Hecrom - M-33


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> wow .


Wait... You've never listened to Kayo Dot Phillip?


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Wait... You've never listened to Kayo Dot Phillip?


no 

EDIT: I LIED


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> no


I just thought you had, Kayo Dot was one of the groups that I had posted that inspired this thread to be made.

It's alright though, you are forgiven.


----------



## Philip

I REMEMBER NOW

http://www.talkclassical.com/14378-metal-classical-what-connection-4.html#post243201


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here's a video of my most recent set which took place at my college's open mic and features my friend on Guitar.
\


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Kieth Fullerton Whitman- Occlusion






Kieth Fullerton Whitman-101105






Kevin Drumm- Just lay down and forget it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

So very sexy.


----------



## HoraeObscura

Drill'n'bass/Jungle/Breakcore with Classical Music 





Electronica


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Oh no, he's returned and brought more of his crap with him.


----------



## Ondine

What about Soft Machine?









I like their music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Set Fire to Flames - In Prelight Isolate


----------



## Pennypacker

AMAZING!


----------



## HoraeObscura

another mixture of electronica and classical music... he'll be releasing an album on the mighty fine ad noiseam label this fall! really looking forward to this





also nice electronica with piano, released this summer on tympanik audio:


----------



## Schubussy

Liked both of those, especially the first one. Definitely going to look into him tomorrow.

As for mixing classical and electronic:


----------



## HoraeObscura

HoraeObscura said:


> another mixture of electronica and classical music... he'll be releasing an album on the mighty fine ad noiseam label this fall! really looking forward to this


It's out!
http://www.adnoiseam.net/adn170


----------



## beatnation

Dark Ambient:






:tiphat:


----------

